# Water Heater - replacement info.



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

When replacing a water heater, it is easiest to do by finding one roughly the same size. The height of the water heater from bottom to top and the width should match up with the existing plumbing and wiring.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

